

Ask HN: Replace HTML,CSS,JS for mobile web? - nikils

I see many browsers being developed for mobile. All of them still use HTML,CSS,JS for rendering web page. Why not replace it with a different presentation format that is suitable and efficient for mobile ?
======
bikamonki
You mean native?

~~~
nikils
No, like browser 2.0 with different presentation format.

~~~
bikamonki
Mmmm I do not see the point, you can do (almost) everything with web apps that
you do with native apps. A browser that introduces a third set of tools will
just make things worse. Maybe your idea should be to build a browser that
exposes all device functionality to web apps.

